# Rocky - Lab/GR pup



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16783625

He's listed as a lab mix, but that fringe on his tail makes me think there's a little golden in him.  He looks so sad!

If you notice the yellow "be my guardian angel" button, it is in reference to an animal welfare group that pulls dogs from this pound, which kills animals after 4 days if they are not reclaimed by their original owners.

http://members.petfinder.com/~LA26/guardian_angel.html

I donated $20 in hopes that he might be pulled. If anyone can afford a little money for him, maybe he'll be pulled before his time is up!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He looks like he's got golden in him. Keeping my fingers crossed for this cutie.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Poor baby's terrified. Four Paws Rescue is in Lake Charles. Wonder if they'd have room for him. With everything going on these days, I'm sure Vermillion Parish won't keep him past his date.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, I sent emails to Four Paws, ARF rescue group in Lafayette, and a rescue group that pulls in Vermillion Parish. Let's keep our fingers crossed that someone answers our prayers.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Looni2ns said:


> Well, I sent emails to Four Paws, ARF rescue group in Lafayette, and a rescue group that pulls in Vermillion Parish. Let's keep our fingers crossed that someone answers our prayers.


Yes, the rescue group that pulls from the Vermilion Animal Control is the one that receives the donations made for the "Be my guardian angel" thing. I hope that something works out for this guy.

Boy, I wish I was in the financial situation to handle a second dog.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor baby, did you get any responses back from the rescues? Are there any other rescues we can e-mail for this poor guy?


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

One (possibly stupid) question - why would a pound not adopt him out to the public and make you go thru a rescue group?

Thanks


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, I was wondering that, too. I think that would make it harder for them to get the dogs out of the shelter before time is up.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I haven't received any responses. :-( Maybe someone will just pull him anyway. Wish I could take him, but I'm too far away, and I can't afford another one right now either.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I e-mailed Animal Rescue Foundation of Louisanan, Gulf Coast Golden Rescue and LaPaw.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I just sent off a couple of more e-mails. I guess we'll see what happens.


----------

